# Moving to Apulia Region from USA...



## SGIARC

I'm looking for some answers to some relatively basic questions. I should be completing my move in about 6 months...

Can I use my DVD's or VHS movies in Italy?
If not, what are my options - can I just bring my own electronics from the USA?

How about my laptop? It's a dell with a USA plug and transformer... Will I need a converter or a different plug?

How about my showerhead? (Can I bring a new one in from the states and just replace the existing unit in my home? The one currently installed is awful.)

Also, what are my options for Internet Access and Cable TV or Satellite?

And I noticed during my last trip that although most residents carry cell phones, many also have landlines at home. My house is wired for a landline, but it is not active.

Thanks!


----------



## mazco

Yes they are basic questions aren't they.

You will need to buy a multiregion DVD player to play your region 1 DVD's. Italy is region 2.

your laptop will be fine - just need an Italian mains adapter plug.


----------

